# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Is my toad shedding!? Help, really worried!!!

## Poly

I went to check on my toad, and she was partially burried in sand (like normal) but she looked really slimly and wet, and I noticed something in her mouth!?

I hadn't fed her, so it wasn't a worm, and there is nothing else I fed them that looks like what's in her mouth, but then I thought it might be skin...?

Do american toads shed their there skin!? If they do, will she get impaction form the sand covered skin, she comes from an extremly snady enviroment, so I didn't think it was a problem...?

Really need some help here, kinda freaking out!

Here are some photos!

----------


## Poly

Here are some more shots taken about 5 min after posting this, the ??? was all in her mouth...

----------


## nicodimus22

It was most likely the toad shedding its skin and eating it (they do that to help recycle nutrients.) As long as it seems to be acting normal (eating, pooping, soaking) I would not worry. Things like long strands of moss, twigs and pebbles are bigger impaction risks than sand, which is usually small enough to pass through.

----------



----------


## Poly

Thanks for the info!! I couldn't find much info on toads shedding, so I wasn't sure...

----------


## Poly

How often should I expect these "sheddings"? It scared the s*** out of me, I didn't know what was going on, I had an idea, but wasn't sure.

----------


## nicodimus22

Not sure exactly how frequent they are. I rarely see it happening.

----------


## Gail

When my toads were younger they shed every couple weeks. They kinda raise their bodies up off the ground a little bit and just seem not right.  Yes they get all shiny then start to pull the skin off and pull it into their mouth & eat it.  It's discusting but when done they look like a new toad or frog fresh out of the wrapper.  I've seen it several times in the toads and my Cope's TF.

----------


## Wormwood

I'd clean off that sand so it's not ingesting all of it.

----------

